# Reparacion de Radios Walkie Talkie Uniden



## marcosaurio (Sep 23, 2012)

Hola, buenos dias, sere breve, un tio me presto un cargador de sus radios (no se que marca) el caso es que estos se cargaban por el mismo conector de los audifonos (bastante raro) y lo probe en los mios, tal fue el caso que en unos segundos se apagaron, la pantalla se volvio loca, prendian y se apagaban, despues de un rato ya no volvieron a prender, ahora la pregunta, se que se quemaron, pero habra alguna solucion? de antemano gracias


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 23, 2012)

lo primero que te diria es que subas una foto/s, marca, modelo o alguna informacion asi se te puede ayudar. imagina cuantos radios y marcas hay


----------



## tiago (Sep 23, 2012)

Los de tu tio y los tuyos son iguales? Porque si no es así, el procedimiento de carga será diferente y el resultado mas probable es la destrucción de tus aparatos.

La solución es abrirlos y ver que componentes presentan avería, para lo cual sería de mucha utilidad el esquema de tus aparatos. En su defecto alguna foto ó información como te comenta *solaris8*.

Saludos.


----------

